
Microsoft and Linux? - p3rs3us
http://www.windowsitpro.com/article/TaxonomyRoot/Microsoft-and-Linux-139928
======
rjbond3rd
This jumped out at me:

    
    
      ...Microsoft's Windows Server... [is] the entrenched,
      professional, high-end solution favored by big business.
    
      And Linux [is] used by smaller and mid-sized businesses,
      largely...
    

That seems exactly backwards in my experience.

~~~
p3rs3us
True i will agree to that, though the author has summarized it well.

